# Kuhli Loaches diet requirements



## kcbinder54 (Oct 23, 2010)

Hello all, I was just wondering if anyone knows how much to feed kuhli loaches. I just received 4 loaches and can't find any information on the internet how much to feed but but to make sure to not overfed them. So I am afraid to overfed them. Anyone have an idea?
Thanks,
Kenny


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

It's a bit hard to describe how much to feed. It depends on the size of your loaches. It's best to under feed than over feed. So, the rule of thumb is to try to feed them a bit of food and add more if the amount is finished off too quickly. Stop feeding if the food is left untouched. My kuhli loaches love blood worms and Tetrabits.


----------



## Reamer (Mar 3, 2010)

Diet
An unfussy, omnivorous species, it will accept most standard dried, frozen and live foods. It is particularly fond of small invertebrates such as bloodworm and brine shrimp. Feed after lights out to ensure this nocturnal species gets its share.

from here

they also seem to like alge-wafers or at lest the ones in my tank do


----------



## smackpixi (Oct 15, 2008)

They eat just about anything and don't need all that much food. If all you have in your tank is 4 kuhli's, you'll figure out how much to feed soon enough. If there's a bunch of other fish. Feed them, the kuhlis will find what's left. 4 kuhlis would likely be happy with two shrimp pellets a week.


----------

